# portugese football team



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi 
i wonder if any one know if the portugese football team are in obidos next week i have been told that they are there for a few weeks and i have friends that are going out to obidos next week so any information would be appreciate many thanks yvonne


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the site I use to sort keep up to date, PortuGOAL.net - Portuguese football/soccer || Portugal, Benfica, FC Porto, Sporting, Ronaldo, Mourinho wonder why Obidos though? can't remember seeing a good pitch there or maybe their meditating at the Buddha Garden


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi canoeman 
thank you very much for the information many thanks yvonne


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

There training & staying at 
Praia de`l Rey Hotel Resort

I'm a Arsenal Supporter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

tottenham said:


> hi
> i wonder if any one know if the portugese football team are in obidos next week i have been told that they are there for a few weeks and i have friends that are going out to obidos next week so any information would be appreciate many thanks yvonne


They normally stay at the Marriott at Praia del Rey


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

Ingles said:


> There training & staying at
> Praia de`l Rey Hotel Resort
> 
> I'm a Arsenal Supporter


thank you for the information iam sure they will pop a long and try and see them just to let you know my husband and sons support Tottenham i dont like football but it did make me laugh when you said you were a Arsenel supporter many thanks yvonne


----------

